# How to teach pakistani highflyers and tipplers to drop



## DesiJatt (Jul 20, 2012)

hello pigeon talk members. I'm having a problem with my pigeons landing on my signal. Is there any way to teach them to drop on a signal? What is a flag signal? I tried calling them also but I feel as they don't listen. I let them out hungry also.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

English tipplers are trained to drop with the help of droppers,preferably white.
You can use fantail,turbits,west of englands,something that just takes off for a couple of rounds and lands.introduce the droppers every time you feed your tipplers,so when they're flying and see your droppers,they'll know to come down because it's chow time...

Pak high flyers on the other hand are not supposed to come down on your signal.They're solo flyers that come down when they feel like it.The last one that lands is the winner in competitions.

So basically if you want the best out of the two,you fly separately.


----------

